# "You play guitar!? Ooo. Play us a nice song!"



## Webmaestro (Nov 3, 2012)

It never fails, I'm at a family event, work event, whatever... and it happens: Out of nowhere, some old ass, out-of-tune acoustic guitar with string-action in the stratosphere appears. Then, the inevitable "Hey everyone, Bobby plays guitar! Bobby, play us a little song!"

I've been playing for a long time, but dammit I know metal. I don't know Puff the Magic Dragon, any Dylan tunes, etc. Nor can I sing and play at the same time. Hell, I don't even play acoustic guitar for god's sake.

So, I give in and struggle to plunk out some nice chord arpeggios and whatnot. The quizzical looks and questions begin "where are the words?" "where's the rest of the song?" etc. 

I hate this every time it happens. How do you deal with it? Do you just bite the bullet and learn some "nice songs" for these occasions? I've contemplated doing this, but feel it's kinda silly to learn songs simply to satisfy the above-mentioned scenario.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 3, 2012)

Being in the niche of guitarists that a feel a large portion of this board are, I do feel that these kind of situations are our Achilles' Heel of guitar playing. Whether you play metal or jazz they're both not quite appropriate for what most people are looking for.
My advice, just bite the bullet and learn some RHCP. But for the love of all that's good do not (like me) learn a few intros and then never get round to finishing the song. Playing a jazz chord progression in front of the musical laymen is one thing, but playing the first 30 seconds of Under the Bridge and then abruptly grinding to a halt is sure to induce sighs of disappointment.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderwall.

They sing, four chords over and over again.


----------



## Tones (Nov 3, 2012)

I just play around with chords. Bitches love chords.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 3, 2012)

I understand completely, so i learned a song called dead skunk by loudon wainwright III. its amazing.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 3, 2012)

^


----------



## Jason_Clement (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate that. Haha.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 3, 2012)

C G F Am E

They will never fail you my friend. Change the order and rhythm occasionally and you have about 536094578 songs at your disposal.

Edit: Forgot E.


----------



## skeels (Nov 3, 2012)

ILuvPillows said:


> ^



This guy looks like he's about to puke all over himself...



Also, broaden your horizons my young jedi...

I'll never forget this time I was jamming with a bunch of people for some friends. You know impromptu campfire sort of stuff.. and the other guitar player handed me the worst piece of crap guitar I have ever laid my hands on. It was painful.

But when we had finished and he was busy patting himself on the back for how cool he was, he said "yeah you got that junk guitar that nobody likes to play."

And this girl he was trying to impress said "but he made it sound great!"


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 3, 2012)

ILuvPillows said:


> for the love of all that's good do not (like me) learn a few intros and then never get round to finishing the song. Playing a jazz chord progression in front of the musical laymen is one thing, but playing the first 30 seconds of Under the Bridge and then abruptly grinding to a halt is sure to induce sighs of disappointment.



This! oh this! 

I remember playing an acoustic rendition of whitesnake and about half way through, i just mind blanked on the second interlude. 

It actually pissed some people off and they stayed quiet the rest of the night  

Another time i was singing with another musician and when they wanted me to sing and play i just could not do it. For the love of god i am left handed and play right handed guitars, i cant sing at the same time too


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 3, 2012)

Take the time to learn a couple of mainstream songs, just so people dont think you suck at guitar when faced with that kind of situation. I know a lot of john mayer songs, and some old classics like american pie, and a few Beatles tunes. The sad thing is that nobody gives a shit how well you can play a piece that takes a lot of time and dedication to learn. They want to hear 4 chord songs.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 3, 2012)

Chicks LOVE "Every Rose has its Thorn" its like 5 maybe 6 basic cords.
Also Knockin on Heavens Door, Super simple stuff that almost everyone has heard and can get you out of a public pinch, ha ha.

And I'm a Death metal guy


----------



## ihunda (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, that happened to me this summer in Quebec. Some old guy took an out of tune acoustic and just did some quiet, whisper like vocals while strumming and everybody had smily faces, even my daughter started dancing!!!!!

Then it was my turn, epic fail, nobody knows stoned and drunk by black label society... Then some jazzy stuff, guys, don't try that on an out of tune guitar, it sounds like a diying cat... 

I quickly stopped it and I am pretty sure the entire room thinks I just collect guitar and don't know how to play


----------



## Origin (Nov 3, 2012)

Never give in to playing Wonderwall. Jesus, if we don't have principles what are we?

But seriously, I empathise. Maybe just learn some chords and dick around like they said  family won't know any better than to think it's a shredfest.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 3, 2012)

Why don't you just tell them you play metal and they can fuck off?
Learn a bunch of shitty songwriter songs just to impress people?
Nope. I'll grab an acoustic and play Futile Bread Machine.


John Mayer is awesome.


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 3, 2012)

I used to get this same crap from my family. Then at a family get together I brought a guitar/amp and played along with Master of Puppets. Now they leave me alone.


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 3, 2012)

Learn some Kim Churchill songs. Bitches get crazy wet for that guy.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

I actually really enjoy playing acoustic. I'll usually just find a few chords that I like and fuck around with them. Non-musicians still think it's awesome as shit.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderwall is a good idea... may have to do it lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate this. I tell them I can't play guitar (sarcastically) or I say I only know my band's songs, which take a whole band to make sense. And there is almost NEVER an amp near so I say some of the stuff I play won't be heard clearly.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 3, 2012)

One of the perks of primarily playing bass.

NO ONE ask you to play anything.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 3, 2012)

Everytime. Last time a family member asked I had just gotten my 417 and had my amp (I was at home) so I played along to recreant. They dont ask anymore.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 3, 2012)

Most of the excuses in this thread are just fine haha, but I got used to the "I only know 7 string songs". Now owning a 9 string I have even more of an excuse, haha


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 3, 2012)

Meh, you just gotta take your shred up to the next level. Start doing crazy tricks and it will impress people. 

Failing that throw down with Mario. Everybody knows and loves Mario and if you're playing correctly it's pretty shreddy. 

Also, if you learn more than just the main theme you tend to get an awesome reaction when you go into the other themes.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the next time this happens to me I will just bust out Divinations by Mastodon or learn some tech death that's in a standard tuning.  Haters gonna hate.

Even the acoustic songs I do know how to play most people wouldn't know anyway (a couple Opeth ones and the Mikael Akerfeldt tune from the RoadRunner United album, a Nightwish one, and that's basically it).


----------



## bhakan (Nov 3, 2012)

My go to song for these situations (assuming I have 7 on hand) is The Levitated by Scale the Summit. Its pretty sounding, the tapping impresses people, even if it isn't all that difficult, and its complicated enough that nobody will ask you to sing over it.


----------



## devolutionary (Nov 3, 2012)

Three options

1. Marilyn Manson's "Coma White" and "Coma Black". 
2. Anything from the Metallica radio back catalogue
3. Look them dead in the eye with a completely neutral expression and intone the words "Wrong tuning"


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 3, 2012)

8 times out of 10 people want YOU to sing and play, just so THEY can sing with you.

Learn 3-5 songs that EVERY FUCKER knows. 

Summer of '69
Knocking on Heavens door
etc.,

100% of the time THEY will only know the "catchy bits"


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 3, 2012)

i've had that so many times, unfortunately converge of dillinger don't work all that well acoustically, or hardcore in general.

i do know how to play a lot of intros though, and if someone even dares to say "why don't you know the rest of the song, you suck" i'll hand them the guitar and tell them to do it themselves. shuts them up most of the time.

whole lotta love seems to work nicely though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 3, 2012)

Michael T said:


> Chicks LOVE "Every Rose has its Thorn" its like 5 maybe 6 basic cords.
> Also Knockin on Heavens Door, Super simple stuff that almost everyone has heard and can get you out of a public pinch, ha ha.
> 
> And I'm a Death metal guy



Knocking on Heaven's Door, definitely.

Also, Time of Your Life by Green Day. Uses very similar chords to the above.

Or another one with basically the same chords in a different order - Wanted Dead or Alive by Bon Jovi - I don't know how many of the people I know would actually recognise the song, but it sounds pretty 


It's usually that or a bunch of sweep arpeggios.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 3, 2012)

skeels said:


> *This guy looks like he's about to puke all over himself...*


That's exactly what would happen if he happened to listen to his own music.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 3, 2012)

By the way, here's one killer tip: improve your earing. Whenever people ask you to play x song, say this:

"Oh, I don't know the chords to that one/I don't know that song. Play/sing it for me and I will figure them out on the spot".

If you can pull that out, you will be able to 1) play for musically oblivious people an 2)impress them with your musical abilities.


----------



## Thyber (Nov 3, 2012)

keep on rocking in the free world is an easy song. 5, or 6 chords needed. Did it on my wedding . 

Smoke on the water is also a song people know, so go all newbie on their asses.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 3, 2012)

I play country too, so I'm good. And let's face it, who doesn't like Johnny Cash?


----------



## IRequirezANewHOST (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah I just had this happen yesterday. Some friends/people ended up at my place for the first time and caught a glimpse of my guitars. I just played some Chrono Trigger arrangement from this classical player on youtube. Not hard and someone recognized it yay! 

luckily I had my own gear. I hate the times they hand you a first act guitar and ask you to play. I wish I had the lefty excuse...


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 3, 2012)

Learn some Al Di Meola.


----------



## sahaal (Nov 3, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I play country too, so I'm good. And let's face it, who doesn't like Johnny Cash?



this, except I usually play some Keith Urban or Jason Aldean to make the homies say whoa and the girlies wanna scream. And nearly every time afterwards I hear "Wow that was good, I expected you to play some crazy heavy metal stuff like that band on your shirt!!"


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate this, because I can't play in standard tuning (I've been playing in all fourths pretty much since I started) and I don't want to retune the rusty strings that the guitar in this situation always has.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 3, 2012)

This is an excellent topic, OP. It's a pet peeve of mine, because I can't really sing, either, and everyone assumes that if you play you can sing, too. So I usually just say no. And on a holier-than-thou level, ANY sort of pedestrian request to an artist irritates me. I remember one time I was at an engagement party, and this one typical follower (and I mean that in a consumerism, lemming, can't-think-for-himself, likes whatever he's fed by mainstream media) got up and read this poem he wrote for the couple. Even he didn't take it seriously, and it was funny, but was really just about 10 lines of rhymes. Lots of people laughed and clapped afterwards. And then this girl I was there with said, "Oh, he's such a good poet!" And asked him how long he'd been writing poetry.  I'm no poet, but I felt bad for poets everywhere.
I imagine people like Jackson Pollock got requests like, "Hey, Jackson is an artist. Jackson, can you paint a Thomas Kinkade painting for us?"  (Excuse the fact that I'm merging decades there.)

Most recently, when I was asked to play something, I said, "Well, I really don't know any songs that would be appropriate. I'm playing mostly technical death metal these days." That did the trick.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 3, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Learn some Al Di Meola.


And people will think you're just "screwing around playing random notes".

My strategy: play (and sing, even if poorly) the easiest song that you know and actually enjoy playing. For me it's Cat Stevens' Moonshadow. That way, even if the guitar is impossible to play, you don't get yourself into anything that you can't get out of. Rather than starting say, Nothing Else Matters and realizing halfway through the song that the solo requires more than the guitar can deliver. If the guitar is playable and people seem to be enjoying it, I go on playing To Be With You by Mr. Big, Hotel California, Nothing Else Matters, but I do not under any circumstances take requests. If you finish a song and start goofing around, as great as it may sound, if you're not singing you're inviting HEY DO YOU KNOW ANY GREEN DAY?!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 3, 2012)

So many awesome replies to this post. A lot of familiar anecdotes too. Glad to see I'm not the only one who has to deal with this, heh.

I've done it all:

1. Just learned/memorized a couple damn songs, to have a repertoire for these situations (however, I've long since forgotten those)
2. Told people flatly "Sorry, I only play metal", "I'm not your f*cking free entertainment", etc.
3. Just played metal on the rusty acoustic anyway
4. "Accidentally" broken a string
5. Other things I'm sure I can't recall at the moment

Thing is, these days my practice time is so limited I really have to make the most of the time I have, so maintaining a small "popular songs" repertoire is tough and eats into my play/practice time. Some good suggestions here though, so maybe I'll revisit the idea.

Oh, and I need to find a junker acoustic to practice on, just so I'm prepared the next time one is thrust upon me.


----------



## kamello (Nov 3, 2012)

1) tune to DADFA#E (I learnt how to do it the fastest as I can, now it takes me about 20 seconds)
2) strum random chords, Tones is right, Bitches loves Chords, but you know what they love even more? Arpeggios!!
3) if someone tell you to try to play some random ''X'' radio song, pass the guitar to him
4) watch him fail
5) have fun!  


if by some random reason you are given an Electric and are not playing in a band context, DON'T TURN ON THE GAIN, I tap some scales or play some Scale The Summit Licks in the clean channel and Ta Da!, Im the best guitar player of the world





bhakan said:


> My go to song for these situations (assuming I have 7 on hand) is The Levitated by Scale the Summit. Its pretty sounding, the tapping impresses people, even if it isn't all that difficult, and its complicated enough that nobody will ask you to sing over it.





I want a seven so badly  (I don't even know why I registered in SSO in first place since I never had a 7 )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 3, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> This is an excellent topic, OP. It's a pet peeve of mine, because I can't really sing, either, and everyone assumes that if you play you can sing, too. So I usually just say no. And on a holier-than-thou level, ANY sort of pedestrian request to an artist irritates me. I remember one time I was at an engagement party, and this one typical follower (and I mean that in a consumerism, lemming, can't-think-for-himself, likes whatever he's fed by mainstream media) got up and read this poem he wrote for the couple. Even he didn't take it seriously, and it was funny, but was really just about 10 lines of rhymes. Lots of people laughed and clapped afterwards. And then this girl I was there with said, "Oh, he's such a good poet!" And asked him how long he'd been writing poetry.  I'm no poet, but I felt bad for poets everywhere.
> I imagine people like Jackson Pollock got requests like, "Hey, Jackson is an artist. Jackson, can you paint a Thomas Kinkade painting for us?"  (Excuse the fact that I'm merging decades there.)
> 
> _Most recently, when I was asked to play something, I said, "Well, I really don't know any songs that would be appropriate. I'm playing mostly technical death metal these days." That did the trick. _



Aren't you wary of getting the 'Oh, he must be shit' stick? :/


----------



## crg123 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a funny one for you guys. I use to play mostly neo-classical and shred music when I was younger and my mom hated it. I use to love playing arpeggios from hell all the time. It was my go to show off song haha. (I was 13)

So 8 years later. I'm playing some charlie hunter style riffing on my 8 string for my mom and a few of her friends and when I finish she goes. "Oh dave that was pretty nice but why don't you play some of that swedish metal guitar guy stuff you use to play" I look at her in bewilderment as I realize she wants me to play some yngwie (what she use to yell at me and call noise). I start to play it realizing about 30 seconds in I havent played this god forsaken song in about 5 years and mess up. She goes "Oh its ok David, sometimes we arnt as good at things if we don't practice..."

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haha

I can never win...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

I play for my church's youth band (even though I'm almost 19... lol) so I have no problem banging out a few basic chords. *shrug*
If I didn't despise Wonderwall so much I'd learn that, but...



devolutionary said:


> Three options
> 
> 1. Marilyn Manson's "Coma White" and "Coma Black".
> 2. Anything from the Metallica radio back catalogue
> 3. Look them dead in the eye with a completely neutral expression and intone the words "Wrong tuning"



I don't know why, but I immediately imagined Fluttershy doing #3 because of your avatar.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Whenever confronted with people wanting me to play, I either. 

A) Play Back In Black
B) Play I want to rock while simultaneously singing it.
C) Play Miasma by TBDM xD


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 3, 2012)

I would love hear acoustic renditions of Nile songs.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 3, 2012)

When I'm in a bad mood and people ask me to play something, I play alternate picked 16th note phrygian runs. Fuck you and your acoustic pop songs.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fortunately, my friends know I'm all kinds of douchebag, which means I can get away with saying "I really don't know any songs you won't instantly hate", and nobody will have second thoughts about it.

If I'm in the mood though, I'll go with some Opeth, Benighted or Face of Melinda will do the trick.


----------



## Funleash (Nov 3, 2012)

I usually go for some Michael Buble myself.

Although maybe next time someone asks me I'll play Girl from Oklahoma by Steel Panther.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 3, 2012)

I really cannot stand when people do this, they have an expectation of you to play songs they know and enjoy and will judge you as a poor guitarist if you can't/wont indulge them. 

My favourite tactic really works best if there are some other semi knowledgable musicians around or if there are any pseudo intellectuals or other snobby artist types in the area. Tell everyone you don't know much modern pop music, but you'd like to play for them an interactive piece by a well respected avant garde classical composer. Then proceed to sit in the chair for 4 minutes and 33 seconds in absolute silence with the most blank expression you can maintain on your face.


----------



## fwd0120 (Nov 3, 2012)

I know a ton of songs that I expect everybody to know... but the folks that ask me to play stuff "everybody knows" doesn't even know the words to campfire songs... that has happened twice. Last time I was at a campfire, I was like "OK, since you guys suck at knowing how the most trivial songs go, lets make up a 12-bar blues and go around in a circle".... so that actually went on for `20 minutes... some people don't know what a meter is noplease but it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 3, 2012)

I know a few licks that get some chuckles from people.

Oh, BTW, being in the military and knowing how to play the national anthem gets you some pretty sweet gigs at various ceremonies. Pretty much my whole unit knows me as 'the guitar guy'.


----------



## fwd0120 (Nov 3, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> My favourite tactic really works best if there are some other semi knowledgable musicians around or if there are any pseudo intellectuals or other snobby artist types in the area. Tell everyone you don't know much modern pop music, but you'd like to play for them an interactive piece by a well respected avant garde classical composer. Then proceed to sit in the chair for 4 minutes and 33 seconds in absolute silence with the most blank expression you can maintain on your face.



I LOVE YOU MAN!!! 

I got the idea to perform 4"33' right after my last incident!

I would also say "I actually can't play guitar, but I _can_ play the Tacet!"


----------



## tm20 (Nov 3, 2012)

i'll just play the only acoustic songs i know which are:

Metallica -Nothing Else Matters
Metallica -Fade To Black
Eric Clapton -Tears In heaven
Seether -Broken

pretty hopeless  i knew Stairway To Heaven pretty well but i've forgotten it hahaha. If I get really sick of these songs then I just drop tune and play some All Shall Perish or Lamb Of God or something awesome


----------



## Luke Acacia (Nov 3, 2012)

With basic theory you can avoid all of these situations. Same progression in dif keys and you have a full set of bullshit.

My "go to" thing is just hallelujah. C Am C Am F G


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 3, 2012)

Ugh, do I remember all those times when my big sister was throwing some parties around the house and when people stumbled on my door and saw my guitar they always wanted me to play a song and I just sat there with nothing but a t-shirt and underwear playing some Metallica and Pantera riffs. Thank God those times are over.


----------



## ASoC (Nov 4, 2012)

This happens to me all of the time. The closet to pop I get is fan favorite RHCP songs (not the hits) and some Pearl Jam. I've gotten to the point where I just tell people to fuck off if they expect me to do that singing/playing shit because they decided its what they wanted.


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 4, 2012)

I wonder what the reactions of the people would be like if someone were to play some Psyopus


----------



## Diggy (Nov 4, 2012)

rip a lead, any lead, and say "good night."


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 4, 2012)

get some Buckethead tunes from COLMA under your fingers, buddy.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 4, 2012)

LivingTimmy said:


> I wonder what the reactions of the people would be like if someone were to play some Psyopus



They'd probably just think it sounded like noise.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 4, 2012)

LivingTimmy said:


> I wonder what the reactions of the people would be like if someone were to play some Psyopus



No one can play Psyopus.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 4, 2012)

Learn some famous classical pieces arranged for the guitar, like Moonlight Sonata or Für Elise. That way you'll be able to impress them with a song they're familiar with, while still learning a song that will help your chops and be fun and rewarding to play.

Alternatively, learn Fuck Her Gently and just belt that out at the top of your lungs.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey There Delilah is super easy and will either get people to sing along, or go "nooo dude, fuckin' really?" 

Otherwise, as mentioned earlier, just throwing down a 12 bar blues in G is super fun if you let everyone improvise lyrics over it.


----------



## Amanita (Nov 4, 2012)

oldie but goodie


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, with Christmas coming up it's time for the jazz-fusion interpretations of _"Rudolph...", "We wish..."_ and _"Walking in a..."_ to rear their heavily cheese encrusted heads again and shake off the dust. 

I've done a lot of these impromptu jams, with 5 string hanging off a battered spanish guitar with 20 years of dust on it, to the poorly glued together classical acoustic in some foreign cafe.
If you can't make even those sound good, you are NO GUITARIST!!!! 
mwhahahaha.... /jk 

Grin and bear it and let the audience behold the joy of music, or else we, living musicians, become irrelevant and replaced by the convenience of CD's, *entirely*. 

"More than words", "...To be with you" are all wedding type songs that have a little integrity, as they were written by mighty guitarists. What I find funny is the amount of weddings which play Elton John.  No anti-homo, it's just plain ol' funny. 









My favourite impromptu jam with a 98% broken toy shop spanish acoustic was in a pub run by a musician. Most of the clientele were musicians and/or metal heads and the music was all metal, with 80's cheese for teh lulz.
After hours drink up goes on 'til late, when suddenly, the DJ stops.
The owner grabs this POS guitar from the wall and says; "NOW! *BEHOLD!!!* I will show you *TRUE* music!"

And proceeds to play the opening chords of Bohemian Rhapsody!
30 Metal heads singing falsetto _"Galileo! Galileo!"_ was truly one of the funniest moments in my life. 

By the time he got to the end of the tune, we were all crying tears of laughter. Good times!


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 4, 2012)

Meh, it never hurts to know a few popular songs just for those occasions. Often I like to learn TV/Movie/Video Game songs/intros since those are actually fun to play and people will recognize them fairly quickly. Beyond that, learn some Green Day/RHCP/Sublime tunes. Definitely try to play them and sing along for best effect. Yeah it's not the most appealing thing in the world to play, but it sure beats looking like an ass every time you get put in a crappy situation like that. 

Or hell, try and learn some of Opeth's softer tunes and play those. Windowpane is a great tune to jam out on an acoustic.


----------



## kerska (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a secret stash of Incubus songs I use for these occasions. Their stuff is actually fun to play and a lot people recognize the older tunes like Pardon Me or Stellar so it works out.


----------



## darkinners (Nov 4, 2012)

lesson learned from 10 years ago.

I never tell people I play guitar, unless we know we both play guitars 


But you know what's worse? I used to be work information technology industry.

EVERY relative and people I barely know often find me for service.
Not that I don't like to help people but it's very annoying everyday 
someone call you for there retarded mistakes after a tiresome work day.
And they think you know everything in computer if you work computer. 

ever since I pretend I am a computer idiot don't know anything about anything.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 4, 2012)

The song that I play for people in this situation is Dream Theater - The Silent Man. It's easy enough to sing while playing, it sounds pretty, and practically no one knows it. It's perfect. 

On a semi-related tangent...


----------



## isispelican (Nov 4, 2012)

simple blues improv will do the trick


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 4, 2012)

Play some classical sounding solo if you can, like Necrophagist, even my non-metal friends like Advanced Corpse Tumor solo and Fermented Offal Discharge solo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2012)

Just play some basic Major or Minor chord progressions and hum along to them. It's super easy and folks love it. 

It's "kvlt" to be the metal guitar hermit, but it's fun to play music and have folks enjoy it.


----------



## Robrecht (Nov 4, 2012)

When Schoenberg had just moved to America, he was at a dinner party and word got out that he was a composer, whereupon the hostess dragged him to the piano, imploring: "Go on Arnold, give us a tune!" I don't know how he responded, but I imagine the look on his face must have been priceless.

Seriously though, this kind of situation could be a great stimulus to go out of your comfort zone and learn a couple of acoustic songs or some blues improv. It can only enrich your habitual playing style.


----------



## foxyfluff (Nov 4, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> No one can play Psyopus.



I wonder how they would be if someone played Meshuggah.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 4, 2012)

I dont really care when people do that stuff. The problem i face is that usually the strings are old and rusty and the action is a mile high so i end up faced with trying to overcome those odds and still pull off a bitchin sounding song. I usually just play some of my acoustic solo stuff.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 4, 2012)

When given the crappy acoustic:
1. Look everyone dead in the eye.
2. Start playing Burzum's black catalogue.
3. Never be asked to play a shitty acoustic again.
4. ...
5. Profit!


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority of people who enjoy playing some pop songs then. 

Seriously, someone hands me a guitar at a party, you'll get the finest music of the seventies and eighties, direct from my fingers to your eardrums. Springsteen, Van Halen, the Clash, even Bon Jovi. Then I've got dozens of folk songs stored away in my brain. If the whisky is flowing, they'll be played. If I'm sober enough to re-tune the thing you might get some Joni Mitchell. 

(if I feel like taking the piss, you'll get Bob Dylan songs from the sixties, sung in my hilarious impression of Dylan's voice today) 

I grew up with the guitar as a social instrument. My first musical love was punk, and the spirit of taking a battered guitar, three chords and a voice that has a one in five chance of hitting the melody, and wrenching forth music into the world, even if it's the same tired old folk tunes, still counts as powerful magic for me. More so after a few pints. Very powerful magic. 

Then again, I have played a lot of music in a lot of different genres on several different instruments. If you only play teh mettulz, and couldn't care less what the chords are to "Born To Run, " I can understand not wanting to be the party's chord-monkey. 

(those chords: verse = E E A B, chorus = A Amaj7 Dmaj7 Amaj7 E C#m A B. Congratulations, now you can Springsteen.)


----------



## TimSE (Nov 4, 2012)

I have this for just such an occasion 



And / or these:


----------



## sahaal (Nov 4, 2012)

foxyfluff said:


> I wonder how they would be if someone played Meshuggah.



haha I did that once when someone at a party I had asked m to play something on my seven, turning off some random rap song to drunkenly jam a New Millenium Cyanide Christ/Future Breed Machine medley was pretty uhh.. interesting to say the least


----------



## Rypac (Nov 4, 2012)

Those Tommy Emmanuel ones are great.

I think something like this would go down really well. Looks pretty snazzy and most people would be able to sing along.


----------



## avenger (Nov 5, 2012)

Just learn city and colour "sometimes" album, easy stuff and enough people will recognize the tunes.

I'll go out on a limb and even say I liked that album (not any of their other ones though).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2012)

Even when I try to avoid it, whether I like it or not, I usually end up with a guitar during a social gathering. All it takes is a guitar present, and a friend who knows me well enough to bring it up. 

Though I still downplay the notion of playing guitar in parties as I tend to feel rather hipster-ish with one. But then I can't say no when everybody's constantly asking me to play. 

I used to be bothered by this sort of thing: play songs I don't like to impress those who only listen to pop music. But as a performer, I realised that even in a social gathering, people want to be drawn together by music. And if I can be responsible for drawing a few people together, then why not. 

I also love making solo classical arrangements of any kind of music (absolutely love Tommy Emmanuel by the way), so I can also use that as an excuse to try my arrangements out to people. And it works.  And it also helps that I hang around people who love singing, and that my singing has actually improved over the years. To me, these little social gatherings count as a gig, audience and all. 

Also, this song has proven to be a powerful tool in a party full of the girls I know...



...and it did serve me well. 

As for the whole, beat up guitar, old strings... I'm not too bothered by it. I'll play anything.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 5, 2012)

I had to arrange Bad Romance on guitar for a student at one point. 

That one is awesome to bust out, because are like, "What the fuck," at first. But then you get to the "Intro Riff" and they go, "No Fucking Way," and everybody has a good laugh.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont like being handed a guitar and being told to just "play something nice". That usually happens at family gatherings too. My grandma plays 12 string acoustic and sings, and she fucking rocks too, so I usually just let her play. Its more appropriate to hear "coat of many colors" at family gatherings than "stink fist"

Parties are a bit different, where people generally have better music knowledge than my family. Some SRV, Hendrix, and even Metallica - people are generally familiar with. In my old band, we used to hack out some J Cash tunes and some Skynard (no freebird ) that, even if played half assed, can make a half drunk crowd go loony


----------



## imprinted (Nov 5, 2012)

Hell, I can barely remember how to play my own bands stuff - playing covers is pretty unlikely.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

I deal with it by just telling people, "No. I'm not your circus monkey. If you want to hear a guitar played, then play it your damn self. You're the one that brought the goddamn thing." 

Something like that...


----------



## thraxil (Nov 5, 2012)

Since I can't really sing at all, let alone sing and play at the same time and I generally don't like the kind of music that other people want to hear, I have three strategies:

1) I've got a couple simple classical etudes memorized. Very simple stuff, barely beginner level, but I can play it pretty cleanly from memory and it sounds impressive. Also, no one dares criticize classical music even if they're not into it.

2) Couple very basic Jazz standards. Rhythm changes, etc. just well enough to improvise a little bit over them. Uptempo and a little more contemporary while still music-snobby enough to preempt criticism.

3) I learned from hanging out with my Dad's folk and bluegrass playing friends that you really can pretty much fake out accompaniment for just about any song in those genres and most pop music with just C, G, and D. Occasionally Em and Am, but seriously, CGD is close enough to fool 80% of the people on 80% of those songs if you get the rhythm and chord changes close enough. And you can throw stupid pentatonic leads over them pretty easily if you want to get really fancy and it impresses the hell out of the cowboy chord crowd. A little part of me dies inside each time, but whatever.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 5, 2012)

I never sing while I play. Or play a lot of acoustic tunes.

But, last time this happened was last christmas. Luckily one of our good friends was there who's been playing for around 40 years was there and knew how to play a lot of good classic rock tunes, I just backed him up on rhythm while he pushed the songs forward (since I didn't know how to play them off the top of my head). He would just quickly show me the chord progression and we would go from there. 
We played stuff like Mustang Sally, House of the Rising Sun, Wonderful Tonight, and some other tunes. I think we ended up jamming for around 3 hours singing (i was doing backup vocals ) and going back and forth soloing / throwing some improv in there.
We youtubed some requests as well. Lots of fun even on two shitty acoustics with rusty strings 
My mom was shocked actually. I've been playing on and off for a while but she never got a chance to me actually do some kind of performance like this. It was nice to see her so happy and impressed


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 5, 2012)

But if you never want anyone to ask you to play guitar for them again, just learn some songs off David Allan Coe's 18 X-Rated Hits


----------



## Explorer (Nov 5, 2012)

A few people like Max have hit on how it's not a bad thing to be able to play music which appeals to more people.

What I thought was funny is that a few posts made it seem like one had to dumb down to be able to do what a lot of people apparently don't have the skills for: Being able to understand chords enough to do basic pop/rock songs, even those one might not know.

I know my chord relationships, and so if someone asks, do you know that song that goes...?, I can normally remember the starting riff/line, sing it, strum a bit to find the key center, and then play. 

Sure, it's great to melt someone's face off... but if you can't do something simple, it's hard to say that you *really* know guitar. 

----

*Short version: If you don't have enough basic vocabulary to be able to make yourself understood, is that really something to be proud of?

*----

One more thing: A lot of people seem to not be willing to take these as opportunities to work on something, even though it would give experience on something which is obviously lacking in one's skill set. Rejecting being a well rounded and knowledgeable musician strikes me as an odd goal. 

Maybe I'm looking at it wrong....


----------



## morrowcosom (Nov 6, 2012)

I usually just improvise what I am in the mood for, regardless of what a person is requesting. 

One standby is to play in G D A dominant seventh and D in a loping country rhythm and talk in a hick voice about whiskey, drugs and whores. 

I also just start down picking improvised 80's style metal at a mid-paced tempo and gradually add stuff to it. 

Sometimes I just feel like being an ass and groove on the most offensive dissonant chords I know. It is funny when people tell you to stop because you are imitating an alarm clock. 


Being from the south eastern US, my pet peeve is "play me some Skynyrd!"


----------



## kamello (Nov 6, 2012)

@Explorer: Of Course not man! 


personally, I love playing in front of other people, I even learnt a few well-known songs, but 1/4 of my classmates or friends are musicians too, so everytime I tried to play something, they just said that I was doing something wrong, asked me for the guitar, asked me to sing (wich I can't by any means) don't let me finish, etc. that's one of the reasons of why I started playing acoustic mostly in open tunings  (and I love just fooling around with them) now even some girls (the ones that knows a bit of music) always ask me to play with that ''odd thing that I do to the tuning'' 



this thread kind of inspired me to get my finger-style a bit better.....


----------



## wespaul (Nov 6, 2012)

These situations is where knowing music theory will save your ass. Even if they throw out a song, you can ask them to sing a few bars, and then figure out the progression. Even if it's not in the original key (which it probably won't be, if they're singing it for you), you can at least get the progression fairly quickly. Even if you talk out loud to yourself and say shit like "aaahhh, so it's a six minor there" you will seem like some musical wizard to them. 

But, yeah, you'll be able to strum any pop song. Alice in Chain's "Nutshell" is a great one to play, because it's like 4 chords and is the most depressing song of all time. By the time you're done, people will on the verge of tears, and most likely won't ask you to play another song.

People also LOVE to hear TV themes. If you can pick out Beavis and Butthead, The Simpsons, Benny Hill, 90210, and the like, everybody will get nostalgic as hell.

The worst, however, is when you're always picked out to play that _one _song. 

Relative: "Hey, there's Wes. Play "Blackbird" for your aunt Jennie. She's a big Beatles fan."

Jennie: "Well, I guess I like a few of their songs.."

Relative: "Come on, everybody sing! --_Blackbird singing in the dead of night_"

Me: 

*starts playing*


----------



## wrongnote85 (Nov 6, 2012)

i usually play softer metal stuff when put in that kinda position. stuff like the beginning of 'fight fire with fire' or the intro to 'my last words'. if it has to be a full song i'll play 'fade to black' or 'in my darkest hour'.

usually people don't really care that i can play 'heaving earth' or 'overactive imagination', ya know?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 6, 2012)

A ex wanted me to play her some songs i played a few system of a down songs and she didn't realize i played her music


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 6, 2012)

At least this only comes up when a guitar is around. Imagine being a comedian. "Oh, you're a comedian?! Say something funny!"


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 6, 2012)

One thing I probably should've added to my OP: The real crux of all this is that I'm not a "performer" at heart. Not anymore. I know it's weird, but I just don't derive much enjoyment from entertaining.

There was a time long, long ago when I played in bands, gave guitar lessons, even went to music school (Jazz Guitar major) for a year in college... thinking I wanted to make a career of performing. Instead, what those years taught me is that playing guitar is a very personal thing for me. I love it to death, but man, entertaining just isn't my thing.

So yeah, all those things I listed--the crappy acoustics, the expectations, not being able to sing, etc--are all factors. But, for me, the real issue is that I don't care to be an entertainer.

As such, with my limited playtime, I don't practice anything that specifically caters to this expectation (of entertaining others).


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Wow. Just... wow


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 6, 2012)

The main thing I got from this thread is: Never tell anyone you play guitar, they may expect you too.


----------



## avenger (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Alpenglow (Nov 7, 2012)

I actually would like to break out a guitar and show people how I play sometimes, but I feel like I don't know really any simple songs so it would end badly. I can improvise pretty well though.
All that being said, the only real advantage of being a lefty (besides uniqueness) is that I _can't_ play the shitty beat up guitar in the corner, so I never have to play for anyone unless I bring my guitar along.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 7, 2012)

Learn more styles of music.  I play just about everything.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 11, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> One thing I probably should've added to my OP: The real crux of all this is that I'm not a "performer" at heart. Not anymore. I know it's weird, but I just don't derive much enjoyment from entertaining.
> 
> I love it to death, but man, entertaining just isn't my thing.
> 
> So yeah, all those things I listed--the crappy acoustics, the expectations, not being able to sing, etc--are all factors. But, for me, the real issue is that I don't care to be an entertainer.


Yeah me too, I don't even really care to go to see other people play.
For me music itself is the entertainment.

If I were to perform it would have to be a setting more similar to a classical music performance, people sitting quietly and actually LISTENING.



Azathoth43 said:


> The main thing I got from this thread is: Never tell anyone you play guitar, they may expect you too.


Very true.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 12, 2012)

just play breakdowns you will get the pusse


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 12, 2012)

learn rap songs. it something people are not expecting and they all laugh at how ridiculous it is, but its all for good times. 
stuff like this



or something a bit more child friendly




and if you wanna stick to metal, then zakk wylde has a bunch of songs that fit the bill. i know, surprising...but this song works well for me. zakk mumbles, thus i mumble. and its a slow paced song, thus its easier to sing. plus, i'm AMAZING with whistling, so i usually end up whistling the solos



or, also equally hilarious, and you dont need a good singing voice for it, and super easy to play


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 12, 2012)

Explorer said:


> A few people like Max have hit on how it's not a bad thing to be able to play music which appeals to more people.
> 
> What I thought was funny is that a few posts made it seem like one had to dumb down to be able to do what a lot of people apparently don't have the skills for: Being able to understand chords enough to do basic pop/rock songs, even those one might not know.
> 
> ...



In my experience people don't give a damn about your playing unless it's really really bad. This is all about SINGING - which is my main gripe. I play the guitar as its own instrument, not as a backdrop to sing over. Yet that is what people expect: "Play us a song" really means "Sing us a song" and that is ridiculous. 

What does singing have to do with *really* knowing guitar - or being a musician at all for that matter?


----------



## AliceLG (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually enjoy playing acoustic stuff and I go for songs that I like, and they fall into 2 categories usually: popular songs from the 80s/90s or newer stuff that I wouldn't expect people to recognize. But that's what I play, I don't care if people can't sing along to half the songs, I'd rather they listen. And I don't take request. EVER. I used to play sometimes at friends' parties and I'd show up with a (black, "Heavy Metal" in Maiden-type letters) coffee mug full of folded pieces of paper. Each one would have the name of a song and I would pick them out of the mug. No "setlist". No "what do you wanna hear?". If it isn't in the mug I can't play it. Everyone seemed to have a good time.

If not, you can always throw the guitar to the floor and scream "Are you not entertained?"


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 12, 2012)

morrowcosom said:


> One standby is to play in G D A dominant seventh and D in a loping country rhythm and talk in a hick voice about whiskey, drugs and whores.



This is a fucking fantastic idea, I simply must learn to do this.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Nov 12, 2012)

I punch them in the throat and run away e__e 

The majority of the people I hang around are musicians or are into music that isnt sheep food but when I do get in a jab at like a party or somethin Ill find me a few spiffy cords and talk like a humorous jack ass over top it


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 13, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Learn more styles of music.  I play just about everything.



or&#65279; just be Guthrie Govan


----------



## thesnowdog (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe it's generation specific, but I usually get away with the Beverly Hills 90210 or Top Gun themes. I don't have to sing but people can 'hum' along.

Familiar enough to satisfy and naff enough to prevent any further requests.

For a "pretty tune" I usually wheel out Scarborough Fair.


----------



## sage (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems like a lot of you are missing a few basic points about the guitar as an instrument and a larger lesson about society as a whole. 

The acoustic, six stringed guitar is without a doubt the universe's most brilliant invention to fit the niche of portable vocal accompaniment instrument. Mandolins are nice, but too high pitched, banjos are cool, but sound too banjoish, pianos are too heavy, keyboards require power, accordions are too geeky, and you can't sing while playing a harmonica. To deny this fact is pointless. The instrument is perfect. 

I understand that we are largely a group of elitist douchebag metalheads who, when asked what we listen to other than metal, would almost all respond with either jazz, classical, or nothing. As elitist metalhead douchebags, it brings warmth to our little black hearts to deride the lemmings for enjoying such simple pleasures as six chord pop songs and whatever passes for network television these days. And I can understand not wanting to be caught dead playing a Katy Perry or Nickelback song at a house party. It would totally ruin the illusion of being the social outcast prick bastard who hates everything.

However, it bears noting that society in general enjoys the ecstasy of perfect recognition. (Us too. Check out the joy on the faces of your metal brethren at the next concert you attend where the band that you came to see plays their second to last song.) Not to mention the joy of participation in music. 

So, here's the thing. No one cares that your singing voice isn't outstanding. No one cares that you can do legato phrasing runs in 16th note triplets at 180 bpm in Locrian over a ii VII iv progression. It's an acoustic guitar. The great communicator. The instrument that, wielded by a true bard, can turn a moderately lame party into that epic singalong get together where true friendships are ignited and dudes score chicks that are out of their league. And you don't want to be that troubadour? The guy that knows 2 hours of relatively simple music that most people can relate to? You can easily choose 20 songs that you like, that lots of people know, that are complex and interesting to play, that have easy vocal lines, and that won't make you look like a poser if you play them in front of people. Well, there is that one guy for whom Meshuggah is too mainstream and he will hate you no matter what you do. So, learn the songs. Be the life of the party. Meet new people. And trick them into coming to see your technical melodic blackened death progressive thrash ensemble. Or don't. As dickish as it may seem to you to be asked to perform a recognizable song at a party, it is sextuply dickish to have been playing the guitar for more than a year and not acquiesce to such a request. If that's your thing - being six times the dong, carry on.

EDIT: Fuck yeah, 666th post!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 13, 2012)

I just say no. I do not play acoustic anymore, and really didnt play it when I owned it. hand the the electric and sure, I played in a instrumental band for about a yr and a half that taught me alot of new stuff besides metal that I usually play. But that damn acoustic always ends up at fires, I just let my friends have at it


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 13, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> I just say no. I do not play acoustic anymore, and really didnt play it when I owned it. hand the the electric and sure, I played in a instrumental band for about a yr and a half that taught me alot of new stuff besides metal that I usually play. But that damn acoustic always ends up at fires, I just let my friends have at it


Meh, a guitar is a guitar.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 13, 2012)

XD 

In all seriousness, wouldn't this one actually be a good one to be able to play (and it's great fun to play too!! ). Surely girls like this


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 13, 2012)

sage said:


> It seems like a lot of you are missing a few basic points about the guitar as an instrument and a larger lesson about society as a whole.
> 
> The acoustic, six stringed guitar is without a doubt the universe's most brilliant invention to fit the niche of portable vocal accompaniment instrument. Mandolins are nice, but too high pitched, banjos are cool, but sound too banjoish, pianos are too heavy, keyboards require power, accordions are too geeky, and you can't sing while playing a harmonica. To deny this fact is pointless. The instrument is perfect.
> 
> ...


 
Still a bunch of crap. Assuming that a guitar player is a singer == ridiculous. Singing and playing is HARD and requires 2 skills that are completely unnecessary if you are only a guitarist: singing and multi-tasking. Why should we learn how to sing and then learn how to sing and play when all we want to do is play the damn guitar? That's hundreds of hours of practice (at the very least) just to amuse other people... hours that could be better spent doing something we actually care about.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 13, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Still a bunch of crap. Assuming that a guitar player is a singer == ridiculous. Singing and playing is HARD and requires 2 skills that are completely unnecessary if you are only a guitarist: singing and multi-tasking. Why should we learn how to sing and then learn how to sing and play when all we want to do is play the damn guitar? That's hundreds of hours of practice (at the very least) just to amuse other people... hours that could be better spent doing something we actually care about.



 It's ridiculous that people assume a guitarist is a singer-songwriter, and can't appreciate them otherwise - just like you said earlier in this thread.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 13, 2012)

Other than festive celebrations, with family or gigs, there's a few weird cheese related stories that come to mind about the strangeness that occurs in the minds of others when they discover you play an instrument and *can put you to the test*.

I went back to a girl's place after a night out and her younger brother was still up. He was quite keen to hear what I could do on the guitar and presented me with an acoustic, pretty soon after we arrived.
He was really confused when I played "nice acoustic guitar music" for them.

"But you're supposed to be some black metal head, and you play this?" 
_"I'm playing an acoustic guitar, what did you expect?"_ 

It was weird, like I crushed his dreams or something. My experience so far is your not gonna' get that Recto tone with only an acoustic guitar.


Another time I was at a night club and was talking with two girls. They asked me what I did and I told them I was a guitarist.
"What kind of guitarist? Do you play acoustic?"
_"No, I have walls of Marshalls, baby!"_

...And they walked off. Clearly my view of reality is/was different to theirs. Walls of Marshalls destroys acoustic in my estimation of cool.


Perhaps the reality of having a spare room wasted storing cabinets isn't really that cool...


----------



## Edika (Nov 13, 2012)

From one point of view I can understand the gripe of people playing guitar, being asked to play songs they might not like but on the other hand I can also understand the desire by people not to just listen to music they like but listen to it live and better yet participate. It's kind of a social bonding and must be imprinted in our brains somewhere if we look at it from anthropological perspective.

Coming from a country that it's music is based mostly on singing, even the more quality stuff is singing with the music acting as support. 

Usually I never say I play guitar. If people have heard about it or somebody brings it up I immediately say that I only know metal songs since this is the music I like and inspired me to play guitar. It is not that I don't like the songs (most of them I don't however) or that they are beneath me as a guitarist, it's mostly that I really don't know the songs and, as some people stated, I am not a good enough musician to find the chord on the spot and adapt easily. Even if people don't expect me to be perfect I can't do it if I'm not sure of what to play. Also I am rather shy in front of people I don't know.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess I come from the older generation,it depends on the person who asks,I know quite a few 80`s ballads,a blues set,some fingerstyle classical jazz stuff,and some acoustic wierd shred kinda blugrass funk,but I bring the show when asked,DAMN wish I could sing,I`d get tons of tail...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Fluxx (Nov 13, 2012)

More than Words by Extreme
To Be With You by Mr. Big

Saved me from this situation so many times.


----------



## spadz93 (Nov 13, 2012)

same boat. i just improvise with chords. play acoustic bfmv, always goes pretty well


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## sage (Nov 14, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Still a bunch of crap. Assuming that a guitar player is a singer == ridiculous. Singing and playing is HARD and requires 2 skills that are completely unnecessary if you are only a guitarist: singing and multi-tasking. Why should we learn how to sing and then learn how to sing and play when all we want to do is play the damn guitar? That's hundreds of hours of practice (at the very least) just to amuse other people... hours that could be better spent doing something we actually care about.



Nah, no one is expecting you to be a singer. They're just expecting you to sing. Everyone can sing. Not everyone can do it well, but if you can speak, you can sing. I'd be willing to bet that you could learn to play and sing a simple song in under an hour. I learned a nice acoustic version of Smashing Pumpkin's "Cherub Rock" in about that. Hell, I learned to play and sing NIN's "Hurt" and A Perfect Circle's version of "Imagine" on the piano in about two hours each. And I can't play the piano! Hundreds of hours my ass. In hundreds of hours, you'd have a six hour acoustic set. As for the multitasking, the actual guitar playing going on is super simple so there shouldn't be much of a problem. 

Or not. Whatever. There's no pleasing some people. If you wanna be all indignant about people not respecting your right as an artist to decline to perform on command like a trained monkey, carry on. It's your right, but it sounds more like you would rather be respected for just playing the guitar in the style and format that you would like to play it. That can happen also. You just need to always hang out with a bunch of less skilled/easily impressed metal guitarists who aren't in a mood to bash your playing. Regular people and more discerning (or super douchey) metal guitarists are unphased by your ability to perform eight finger tapping or your 7 string C#11 arpeggios in six positions. (I, on the other hand, would like to see that! Upload video!)


----------



## Winspear (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm a pretty competent guitarist, and I can kinda sing, but I honestly can't even strum chords in time and sing over it


----------



## Osorio (Nov 14, 2012)

Happens all the time, though I have the ultimate free-card: "Sorry. Left handed."

I have seen (mainly) two answers for that sentence. 

1) "I think you are full of shit and can't play at all" (to which, depending on who said it and my overall mood, I either laugh it off or play some inverted Opeth. Deliverance is a favorite for these sort of situations).
2) People have actually seem me play and just go "Oh, that's right. Too bad."

If my gear happens to be present I'll generally do some stuff. I have some songs that I play in these kinds of situations:
Wonderwall, Knocking on Heaven's Door, Patience, Tomorrow (Silverchair)... 

The ultimate trick is to play: Am F C G and just let the people hear whatever song they want. If there is more than 10 people listening, 80% of the time you will hear people sing back at least 2 different lyrics to that progression. It's fucking hilarious.

----
I've also done the "Metal Recital" to my family when I was younger (about 17). Now I don't get asked anymore. And as an added bonus, I have turned 4 out of 7 cousins into aspiring musicians  Suffice to say that my aunts all hate my guts now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> In my experience people don't give a damn about your playing unless it's really really bad. This is all about SINGING - which is my main gripe. I play the guitar as its own instrument, not as a backdrop to sing over. Yet that is what people expect: "Play us a song" really means "Sing us a song" and that is ridiculous.
> 
> What does singing have to do with *really* knowing guitar - or being a musician at all for that matter?



You don't have to be a great singer, or even a good singer for folks to dig it. 

Looks at the legends like Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and Tom Waits. Mediocre range, and at times straight up unpleasant in tone and timbre, but it works. 

Heck, lets not even get started on some of the more popular Indie stuff out there.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 14, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd like to think I'm a pretty competent guitarist, and I can kinda sing, but I honestly can't even strum chords in time and sing over it



This is me too. I can play if I'm not singing and I can sort of sing if I'm not playing, but doing both at once turns both into absolute shit. I've worked on it off and on for years and just cannot get it. It doesn't matter how simple the song is, I just can't do it.

So yes, it takes hundreds of hours at least for me - because I've put in at least 100 hours and can't put out a passable rendition of ANYTHING on guitar+voice. That's why my band will never perform live unless someone else sings


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 14, 2012)

This happened the other week after i got my granddads old hofner fixed up after he gifted it to me and went to show him the results..

I busted out most of rob scallons "summer" (nice lil piece played on classical with tapping and body slaps??) and then pink floyds wish you were here, most of the older crowd are stocked when the 19 year old knows pink floyd..

EDIT: i also have the whole clean section of "the great plains" by scale the summit ready for electric


----------



## The_Mop (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a fairly metal bloke who hangs around in a not-particularly-metal crowd. So when this situation arises, I keep this gem in reserve for just such an occasion.



Pretty jarring, but girls love a bit of campness apparently \m/


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 14, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd like to think I'm a pretty competent guitarist, and I can kinda sing, but I honestly can't even strum chords in time and sing over it



This, except I'm incompetent and I can't sing for shit.

Basically, whenever I try to sing and play I go hideously out of time or out of tune, or both, and it ends up sounding like avant-garde Belgian jazz.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 14, 2012)

venneer said:


> The ultimate trick is to play: Am F C G and just let the people hear whatever song they want. If there is more than 10 people listening, 80% of the time you will hear people sing back at least 2 different lyrics to that progression. It's fucking hilarious.



Depending how you pick the first time through the progression, the first song that you can get is Don't Stop Believing.



This one's in D rather than C, but who's counting?

Another option is Am G F. There's far more more than these, but you can go from Ziggy Stardust (Am > so > G > where were the > F > spiders? ) to Stairway to Heaven (Am > and as we > G > wind on down the > F > road... ) to All Along the Watchtower (Am > there must be > G > some kind of way > F > out of here ) to Tribute (Am > played the first thing that > G > came to our heads > F > just so happened to be... ). Or the chords to Pachelbel's Canon, which'll get you Green Day's Basket Case and a whole host of other songs. Pop music is fun and simple.

I definitely agree with the "you don't need to be a great singer" point, Max. Learning to sing a note is a useful skill as a musician on any instrument, and even a rudimentary ability to do that will give you the ability to sing just about any pop song. Unless you try covering soul divas or aping that type of X Factor melisma, you're really not going to have to use more than about an octave of range. If I'm trying to play a song with an acoustic in front of people, I'll make a concerted effort to get the first three notes right on the vocal, and then people will usually join in and take the pressure off. Ziggy Stardust? Provided you can go from B to C to G with your voice while strumming a G chord, you've got the first line down. Three notes. Three words. Popular song, everyone else'll pick it up from there. Doesn't even need to be in the same octave as the original.

As for why singing and playing is a useful skill to have, it should be obvious, given this forum's love of the metrically complex. If you're playing one rhythm and singing another, you're a one-man polyrhythm. If you can sing over what you're playing, you can try out lead lines with your rhythm without even opening Guitar Pro or hitting record. It's such a useful skill to have, even if like me you've barely got an octave and change of range.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 14, 2012)

havent read through all pages and if it alraey came up, sry.

i kinda enjoy those occasions. if there's a guitar, i will play it. i take myself sometime to tune it, and get a feel for action and so on and then just play a song or. mostly some that i enjoy playing / singing and mostly more modern pop songs.

"someone like you" from kings of leon is great example. its a fun song to pla and sing and people know it. so there is no weird look: "what the heck is he playing? is that even a real song?"

some other times i just play around a couple chords if i dont feel like singing.



on the other hand, i will not play if i´m not in the mood or if the occasion is too unfarmiliar fopr me to play guitar to the people that are in the room with me.

But for friends and fam its ok for me to play a song or two


----------



## foxyfluff (Nov 14, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


>



That pic is so true. Because it seems to most people they think a guitar player is one who plays unplugged. For me,give me a wall of Marshalls and crank it up to 11.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 14, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Meh, a guitar is a guitar.



dont like acoustics, prefer electrics for all. acoustics just dont fit into my style of playing. If you can do it all then more power to ya, maybe someday ill pick it up again. but for now ill take the tele


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 14, 2012)

There's a lot of negative responses to this thread that focus on the communal aspect of music to the exclusion of the personal aspect, and I think that's a grave error. This topic goes beyond whether or not you have the skillset to strum over some basic changes and touches on the fundamental reasons behind why a given person plays music.

I have songs I can play on request, but it's a repertoire developed out of my own interests and passions. That's not to say I don't play songs on demand - my classical and jazz experience almost entirely falls into this category - but guitar is a vehicle I chose primarily for expressive purposes.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 14, 2012)

Piss your pants, then play Sacrificial Suicide. People can get fucked


----------



## Malkav (Nov 15, 2012)

Just learn a bunch of modern solo acoustic pieces: 







They're the kind of music most large groups of people can at least appreciate, they're interesting to play and will teach you the discipline of creating independent parts simultaneously, and they're complex enough to not feel like you're learning a "party piece" but they're not as hard as they appear to be (well the above 3 at least - Some of Antoine Dufour's material can leave you crying in a cold shower hoping you can face the world again with your head held high some day).

Once you can play this kind of stuff it can become really fun to just go somewhere with an acoustic, pick a random tuning and start throwing your hands around to see where the music takes you - I'm predominantly an electric player but I get immense joy out of being able to improvise on my own and still make it sound complete, and at this point in time my friends not only welcome it but request I bring a guitar around to improv in their midst because they seem to really enjoy it as a back drop to their evenings  and every now and again in such an intimate environment you can really create something special when you're just feeding off everything around you


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 15, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> I went back to a girl's place after a night out and her younger brother was still up. He was quite keen to hear what I could do on the guitar and presented me with an acoustic, pretty soon after we arrived.
> He was really confused when I played "nice acoustic guitar music" for them.
> 
> "But you're supposed to be some black metal head, and you play this?"
> ...


Black metal actually tends to sound pretty cool on acoustics actually.

Better yet, actually write a very simple strummy song about how you hate getting asked to play songs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 16, 2012)

When girls ask me to play a song. I'm like fuck it, I don't like oasis and death cab for cutie. Lets play some Emperor

I love radiohead, but I can't sing like thorne yorke

This is what I try to play on the acoustics. It has parts that sound really well on acoustic especially classical. Majority of Black Metal will sound good on acoustic and VoM is just fun unplugged





NO FUCKS......Given

I wanna do AA, but I don't have enough strings and the only thing I can do is dissonant jazz chordal tapping


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> What does singing have to do with *really* knowing guitar - or being a musician at all for that matter?



It's accessible me thinks... That and I think some people feel that someone is a better musician if they can do something they expect or recognize. It's like saying Brian McKnight is any better a musician because he can pluck chords on a guitar in open tuning while he sings his ass off. I'm sure some perceive it that way.

I also feel like it's part of the reason some ppl can't deal with songs that have no lyrics. For them maybe they need some sort of tangible human connection to the music beyond what the "non-human" sounds make them feel (which without lyrics may simply be boredom  )

But your gripe reminds me of Mitch Hedberg:



> Soon as I got famous for comedy they want me to do things that are *like* comedy, but not quite comedy... "Hey Mitch, you're a funny guy. Can you act?" I don't think it's fair. Suppose I'm a chef and I worked my ass off to be a great chef and some guy comes along: "Hey Mitch, you're a great chef. Can you farm?"


----------



## will_shred (Nov 16, 2012)

Explorer said:


> A few people like Max have hit on how it's not a bad thing to be able to play music which appeals to more people.
> 
> 
> ----
> ...




I know a decent amount of the theory, and I took up some classical lessons and some Jazz stuff to try and be more well rounded. But I'm kind of devoting all my time now, or mostly, to metal playing. So I can be very good at my primary style. But recently I joined my friends grunge band hahah  they listen to a lot of doom and grunge and thrash, and so do I. So I've been playing more in standard tuning and adjusting to a new style, and still writing riffs that I really like, that just aren't metal. so... just my two cents


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You don't have to be a great singer, or even a good singer for folks to dig it.
> 
> Looks at the legends like Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and Tom Waits. Mediocre range, and at times straight up unpleasant in tone and timbre, but it works.
> 
> Heck, lets not even get started on some of the more popular Indie stuff out there.



*cough* Kurt Cobain *cough*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Just learn a bunch of modern solo acoustic pieces:



All of the people you posted are insanely good, but good point. Learning that will both prove challenging and entertaining.


----------



## flo (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 18, 2012)

So with turkey day coming up... here we go. Guess it's time to start learning some Dylan tunes.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 19, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> All of the people you posted are insanely good, but good point. Learning that will both prove challenging and entertaining.


 
As I said, I know they are crazy good, however the 3 songs above are actually quite easy to get a handle on, just give em a try  They are deceptively flashy appearance wise which just makes them seem daunting at first.

In fact the majority of Kaki Kings stuff is really not that hard, Andy McKee's material I'd say spans intermediate into proficient levels, and Antoine Dufour's stuff goes from proficient into RAPING YOUR SOUL WITH IT'S OWNAGE levels. 

I think as electric players with a different skill set we almost automatically view these slightly more foreign styles of acoustic playing with a bit of mistique but once you break it down it's not that difficult and I've found it's benefitted my electric guitar playing quite a bit.

Also here are some useful instructional videos:











Edit:

It's also pretty helpful when you find popular music in this style for these occasions 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ2R0ildB5Q&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bbzkK_vR9M&feature=plcp


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is the story of my life....


3 weeks ago this happened...fuck acoustic I cant play it.

The best though, I was at a bar..place was pretty packed and it was some dudes birthday and he liked metal. Which is great, but then he found out my friend and I play death metal and he freaked out (over joyed) and begged us for over an hour to play....his gf was wasted screamimg at us to play a song for him (she also a cop). I was shit faced and tried explaing why we couldnt play....but that didnt matter to her. It ended up comin down to me screaming to her for ruining my night


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll have to try this as my new ad for guitar lessons.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 29, 2012)

suit on

I disagree with a lot of what has been said (had a quick read).... Maybe you're just too shy to play and sing in front of people which is fair enough but a lot of you are justifying it in other ways.

I used to be the 'Metal or nothing' guy and cringe everytime someone asked me to play a song (usually would whip out some Metallica riffs) but at one point (About 10 yrs ago?) I decided to better myself as a musician and learn a few simple songs and sing... (Remember...... a big part of improvising is singing melodies!) I really don't think it's hard at all.... if you can't learn and remember 4 chords and learn the words to a verse and chorus You've got NO hope as a shredder..... and no i'm not a great singer by any means.

Also is it really hard to strum and sing at the same time??? 

I understand something like Holy Wars but pop songs..... 

Don't be the jealous guy at the party watching a shitty guitar player kick your ass while you're inside your own head.... 'but i'm a way better guitarist then that guy? I can play Meshuggah ' 

A few days effort goes a long way....

(For fuck sake use a capo or detune the guitar to get your voice in the right range/key, if you still sound like shit look at a couple singing lessons vids).

It's resulted in fond memories with family and friends around the fire and making your relatives proud , playing and singing at a mates wedding which meant the world to them, winning $50 at a karaoke event, I even scored a couple of gigs  .... and of course the best part is pulling girls at parties. (Getting a headjob from a girl minutes after playing Oasis in a nearby tent being a highlight  ) and telling my mates dad to fuck off and getting away with it. Him - 'stop tuning and Just play more songs mate..... Me - How about FUCK off mate and YOU play something' 

Anyways learn 5 songs.... choose ones that are popular and that you like. You don't like ANYTHING that's popular??? Learn something obscure.... it's one of your originals now  At least have SOMETHING that you can go to.... Step up and be a rockstar, don't be a party killer! People want you to play something cool. If anyone gives you shit tell them to fuck off and play some Morbid Angel.

These are the ones I have on tap, it's a few chords and structures and most people know them. Not my favourite tunes in the world but i'm there to entertain, not play the shit I play for myself the other 99% of the time..... I tune down about 1 step coz my voice is low. 

Incubus - Drive 

Incubus - Wish you were here (I like Incubus.... sue me)

Outkast - Hey ya

Eagle Eye Cherry - Save Tonight into Linkin park into RHCP. (People will think it's amazing that you've put 3 songs into 1) 

Jack Johnson - Flake

David Grey - This years love

The Beatles - I feel fine

Foo Fighters - Everlong

Johnny Cash - Ring of fire (Badass ) 

Oasis - Wonderwall

EDIT - I will say it can be annoying if people want you to keep playing and playing while you want to do other things

Anyways feel free to disagree with me


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 29, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Also is it really hard to strum and sing at the same time???
> 
> I understand something like Holy Wars but pop songs.....



Yes, it is. At least for me. I can play Yngwie tunes and sing Maiden, Queensryche, Bon Jovi type stuff but can't even do the simplest folk song if I play and sing at once. I also can play most of the same shred stuff that I do on guitar on a keyboard/piano but can't even play basic pop songs if I try to use both hands at once - that is not even thinking about adding singing on top of it. Same goes for drums... I can't even play AC/DC on drums, I just don't have the independence necessary to do these things.

I'm still working on it, though, so maybe after a few more years of practice I'll be able to play and sing some stupid song that the average kid who's been playing guitar for a month can play


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Nov 29, 2012)

Step 1: Learn a Sublime song. Santeria is a good one.

Step 2: Slap your guitar a lot while you're playing it, it makes you seem more musical.

Step 3: Close your eyes a lot, this makes you seem more passionate.


Agh, who am I fooling. Acoustic guitars are for fucking hippies.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> suit on
> 
> I disagree with a lot of what has been said (had a quick read).... Maybe you're just too shy to play and sing in front of people which is fair enough but a lot of you are justifying it in other ways.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you! I thought singing and playing guitar was really difficult for the longest time.

One day I just sat down, threw on House of the Rising Sun and started playing along and signing. At first I just worked on strumming the chords to the song in a simple pattern while I worked on getting the words and strumming going in sync fairly well. 
That turned out to be pretty easy. Play the song again, this time without simplified strumming and actually playing along with the song.
Third time I started doing the picking part. Learned to sing and play it no problem at the same time very quickly actually!
Learn a tune like Wonderful Tonight or Tears in Heaven by clapton. Not too difficult, beautiful songs that will drop panties and impress the older folks


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 29, 2012)

There are a handful of things I play when people ask me to play that have never failed me at a party. 

As recommended above, Drive by Incubus should be priority #1 for a party-going guitar player. 

AC/DC - I fucking hate AC/DC, but nobody else does, apparently. Back in Black, or if you want to show off, Thunderstruck. 

Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You. It's pretty and sad. Hipster girls love that shit. 

Purple Haze. It's Jimi Hendrix, so people just immediately assume you're good because you can play Jimi Hendrix songs on guitar. 

The Beatles - Blackbird. It's pretty and people recognize it. Also, a great song. 

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride. It's goofy. 

Creed - One Last Breath. It's hilarious (and actually fun to play). I don't like it either. Do some Scott Stapp singing over it and everyone starts doing it with you. Shit is actually useful for something. 

Bluesy improv works well too. It's familiar enough that people recognize it (even though it's just improv) and it's fun to play. Win/win.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)

I spent about 2 weeks, locked away in my study as i was determined to learn classical gas and learn it properly and now i can play it (well most of it), thats a real crowd pleaser and it doesn't matter what kind of guitar you have electric, acoustic (steel or nylon string) it sounds cool, and you don't need to have a pick on you.

Also like mentioned previously, Incubus - Drive, panties drop with that shit


----------



## fps (Nov 29, 2012)

Playing a song on acoustic guitar, on your own in front of others, no matter the song, singing or solo arrangement, is bloody scary, and bloody hard.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 29, 2012)

3074326 said:


> AC/DC - I fucking hate AC/DC, but nobody else does, apparently. Back in Black, or if you want to show off, Thunderstruck.


 
I hate them too, all their shit sounds the same and if you break each instument down, it's very basic but hey, each to their own


----------



## Explorer (Nov 29, 2012)

So I met fifty members of my girlfriend's/fiancee's family this past Thanksgiving, with most of the initial introductions while I was still in the kitchen making gravy and carving. 

And then, as the day moved on, we all talked and interacted.

And then later, I pulled out the Rainsong.

"Do you know this song?"

I played everything from Hotel California to Rubber Duckie, Blind Faith to Raffi, La Bamba to Master of Puppets. Sometimes we knew the lyrics, sometimes we didn't and groped along together, laughing as we did so. I didn't know half the stuff I was asked to play, so I was winging it a lot, using knowledge of chord progressions and nothing fancy for that stuff. We ranged in age from 2 years old to 58, including metalheads and aging hippies. 

And we had a great time. Everyone made me promise to bring a guitar when we meet at another house for Christmas. 

As one of my old Northern Shaolin instructor used to shout at us... 

"What are the two 'R's?"

"Reasons and results, sir!"

"Which is the only one which counts?"

"Results, sir!"

For not much effort, and with the willingness to fail, a great family celebration. I'm proud of that. It's funny to read of pride being used in the opposite direction...


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 3, 2012)

my go-to song to play for people if asked is blink 182s dammit. easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Dec 3, 2012)

At some point this had happened to me, but when I was younger, a teenager so to speak. I guess at that time I was more worried on pleasing people and feeling to be a part of the world...

I don't remember this happening after I grew up and turned more serious into music. When people brings a guitar I can give an oppinion about it, tune it, fix something and play whatever I wanna play just to test drive it. But if they want a full performance I tell them to go see my band on stage with a PA, lights, everything. And if I'm confident about the people surrounding me, I tell them that I charge to play, sort of a joke but on the other hand it's a reminder that what I do is not child's play nor hobbie. Most of them wouldn't like me to tell them "Hey, design me building just for fun", supposing that person is an architect for example.

The key thing is to play what you wanna play; don't play full songs (don't become the puppet of the party). Just test drive the guitar (You will enjoy playing something different to what you're used to), play some chords, solos, whatever. If you have a band or songs of your own you have the advantage to tell them you know no Dylan cause you play your own music.


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 3, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> I hate them too, all their shit sounds the same and if you break each instument down, it's very basic but hey, each to their own



The best songs are usually not too complex.

Most overly techincal songs sounds like somebody tried to polish a turd and made it sound even worse. 

AC/DC slays.

Thunderstruck is really easy to learn and sounds like a technical songs for noobs. Practice it slowly and you'll pick it up in no time. Recommend using a hardtail guitar if playing it.

I started learning Pretty Woman by Van Halen last night for such events


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

The only time I don't really like it is when folks want to make requests and then get upset if you don't know the song... I went to a party this weekend actually and was asked to bring a guitar and so I did... There ended up being about 5 guitar players there actually and two of them would play some sort of rhythm and I would just play small lead lines here and there as I pleased. It was much more fun that way. 

I think the reality of the situation is I don't really like being the only one playing 

These folks were playing their own songs (at least I'd never heard them before) and I was just guessing at key signatures and playing around. Most of the open chord strummy stuff is in E A or D anyway...


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> The only time I don't really like it is when folks want to make requests and then get upset if you don't know the song... I went to a party this weekend actually and was asked to bring a guitar and so I did... There ended up being about 5 guitar players there actually and two of them would play some sort of rhythm and I would just play small lead lines here and there as I pleased. It was much more fun that way.
> 
> I think the reality of the situation is I don't really like being the only one playing
> 
> These folks were playing their own songs (at least I'd never heard them before) and I was just guessing at key signatures and playing around. Most of the open chord strummy stuff is in E A or D anyway...



The worst is when yoiu play with people that don't "improv" on a regular basis. Start playing my own thing to a song that they are playing and then they stop and look at you because you aren't playing their song note-for-note. Dude, I don't know what you are playing, just go with it. people are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

Luckily they allowed it. All I do is improv really. There was one person there trying to learn their songs from them note for note while they were playing and got left behind... Improv lets me just jump in where I fit in...

Another thing I don't like about playing in front of people in a casual setting is that you almost always get someone that wants you to teach them right then and there. Kinda kills the fun for me.

Happens at Guitar Center a lot too... I'll be trying out an amp and all of a sudden someone comes from across the store.

"Dude... Can you teach me how to sweep?"


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> "Dude... Can you teach me how to sweep?"



"I think they only use vacuums in this place."


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2012)

Worst I've had this was on the Underground in London, on my way home after a day of work then 4 hours in rehearsal studio. 2 fucktards spent the entire journey trying to get me to play something, including offering me money to do so ("I'll pay you 20 English pounds*".... Condescending bell-end. I did ask him what other pounds he usually worked in. I might look like a hairy homeless immigrant but I'm very English, and very employed). I was impressed that I remained relatively polite, mainly because the more they asked the less likely I was to do anything.

Only about 3 weeks ago, too.

*It got to around 70 quid by the end but once I've made my mind up that's it.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 3, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Worst I've had this was on the Underground in London, on my way home after a day of work then 4 hours in rehearsal studio. 2 fucktards spent the entire journey trying to get me to play something, including offering me money to do so ("I'll pay you 20 English pounds*".... Condescending bell-end. I did ask him what other pounds he usually worked in. I might look like a hairy homeless immigrant but I'm very English, and very employed). I was impressed that I remained relatively polite, mainly because the more they asked the less likely I was to do anything.
> 
> Only about 3 weeks ago, too.
> 
> *It got to around 70 quid by the end but once I've made my mind up that's it.




My fun on public transport.

"D'you play guitar?"

"What? No, this is a set of bagpipes." // "No, I carry a case around to look cool." // "Yes." *headphones in.* // *look around frantically* "How'd you guess?" // "Play? *PLAY???* OTHER BANDS *PLAY*, _*MANOWAR KILLS!*_"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

The funniest thing I think I've ever seen is one time my friend was walking around campus with a guitar. A lady walked up to him and said "Oh a guitar! What do you play?"

He looked at her with a straight face and said... "Guitar." 

Then he just kept walking.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm the sort who likes to interact, the one who asks cashiers how their day is going *and* listens to the answer, who doesn't mind interacting with people, and who doesn't find it bothersome that with no effort at all I can make someone's day better.

I like that so many people here earn so much more than me, and therefore are ready to ignore people and/or put them in their places for having the temerity to be friendly, and therefore to waste people's valuable time. 

Funnier still... this all reads like those topics which pop up about how people working in different guitar shops think they're superior and therefore act like douchebags...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

When were salaries mentioned and why do you sound so bitter?


----------



## Dooky (Dec 3, 2012)

There are two songs I usually play in this situation that never fail.
*Mr Big - To be with you*. Pretty much everyone knows this song and loves singing along to it. I always learnt the solo which people who know nothing about guitar/music thinks amazing (I must admit, it is a pretty tasty solo though).

*Extreme - More Than Words*. I actually really enjoy playing this song. It has cool finger picked chord progressions. It's also another one of those songs that most people know and like to sing along to.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> When were salaries mentioned and why do you sound so bitter?



I figured, since people were so focused on not wasting their valuable time on people who were genuinely interested in hearing them play, that the value of their time arose because of their pay rate.

I'm not bitter, incidentally. It's funny that you'd think someone who loves interacting with others, and who has a great time making music with anyone and everyone, would be bitter, and that those who are intent on putting others in their place are happy. *laugh* I'm glad I measure bitterness and happiness by another rubric...


----------



## Winspear (Dec 4, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I figured, since people were so focused on not wasting their valuable time on people who were genuinely interested in hearing them play, that the value of their time arose because of their pay rate.



I haven't been following the thread for the last few pages, but I don't really recall the 'waste of time' being what anyone was complaining about. Moreso that most of us just don't know appropriate material / can't play random guitars


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

Or just don't always feel like playing. God forbid.

*Meets a pro wide receiver*

"Ooooh! Go long! Can I throw you a pass?"

C'mon man...

Just bc you do it doesn't mean you want to all the time on command. 

Also, you've been a real jackass lately, Explorer. The tone of your writing is what made you sound like a bitter little bitch not the fact that you like playing w other ppl and assume others don't. Nice try though. I used to think you actually made good points. Now you just grasp at straws.


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 11, 2013)

bit of a bump but ....

i like pulling this out:



easy to play and sing at the same time. Plus the lyrical content kinda makes people cock their head when they start to comprehend it.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 11, 2013)

I usually start with something like The Loss and Curse of Reverence or Curse You All Men. If they can sit through that, I will play them something they want to hear lol.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 11, 2013)

"Play us a song!"

You want Bloodbath or Meshuggah?


----------



## Crabface (Apr 11, 2013)

MGMT - Kids - Slap Guitar Cover (5th Day Of Xanthochristmas) - YouTube
Learn how to play this. Play this. Sing as well.
I did this once... They made me play it twice more to an audience that was getting more and more crowded... Now I'm the awesome go-to musician guy and people constantly ask me to play songs, especially that one, every time there is a guitar nearby. It's actually really annoying now so I just use the excuse that its in a wildly different tuning and that I haven't practiced it for a while so ill suck. Last time I gave in I actually broke the string whilst tuning it.
Some people ask me to play it on the electric guitar...


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 12, 2013)

A few classical ditties for me. spanish romance. the first few minutes of that famous andreas segovia piece, classical gas

or tears in heaven by clapton. they can sing.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 12, 2013)

"You play guitar? play something cool!"

"You sing? Sing me a song?"

my reaction


----------



## redstone (Apr 12, 2013)

Two words : bawdy songs.


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 13, 2013)

I always liked to teach myself songs that weren't really poppy but were still part of pop culture, like music people would recognize from video games (Mario, Legend of Zelda, Pokemon...), and are "musical" enough, so to speak, that I feel like I'm still learning something about music when I learn to play the songs. 

Or, I just play (or try to play) an acoustic version of one of the songs I wrote...they're instrumental, but they sound pretty nice, since I usually take the "melodic" part of "melodic metal" to an extreme (not sure how else to describe it).


----------



## tm20 (Apr 13, 2013)

video game music is a good one


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 13, 2013)

Also: when they ask you to play something, you get a complete blackout. Just a huge brainfart of nothing.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 13, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Also: when they ask you to play something, you get a complete blackout. Just a huge brainfart of nothing.



This! I spent so many years learning and playing covers and feeling all damn happy and proud of myself. Someone asks me to play something and it's like I forgot how to play guitar. Yeah that doesn't make me look like a jackass at all.


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm. I have a couple Grandpa's Guitars. I don't have to sacrifice my tastes to play some simple songs.

I can sing and play "Roulette" by System of a Down, "Beatus" and "Wings of Summer" by Serj Tankian, and "Ein Lied" by Rammstein. Those are the only songs that are acoustic only that I know, and they seem to work out okay.

You can always play: G C D E

It's "Hey, Ya" by Outkast. Everyone knows that, and as soon as you start singing it, people will sing along. It's mildly entertaining.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 13, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> This! I spent so many years learning and playing covers and feeling all damn happy and proud of myself. Someone asks me to play something and it's like I forgot how to play guitar. Yeah that doesn't make me look like a jackass at all.




yep same happens when trying gear in music stores. Despite years of playing as soon as i get a guitar in my hands my fingers turn into bananas and i can't remember a single thing i know how to play.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 13, 2013)

Albionic said:


> yep same happens when trying gear in music stores. Despite years of playing as soon as i get a guitar in my hands my fingers turn into bananas and i can't remember a single thing i know how to play.



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 18, 2014)

oh man im tryin to figure out how to get around this, i usually just shred and put some paul gilbert rhythm and leads in there and im left alone


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> One of the perks of primarily playing bass.
> 
> NO ONE ask you to play anything.


Jesus ....ing christ I got so many likes from this thread. I actually quit bass last year.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 18, 2014)

Was it a record?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Jesus ....ing christ I got so many likes from this thread. I actually quit bass last year.



I started playing bass more this year. You were right though. No one gives a shit if you play bass. If you have a horn they just assume it's too loud. I kinda love it.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 18, 2014)

Glad this got ressurrected. I had this happen to me a few more times since last. Once I finally got it through that it doesn't work that way; I need time to prepare to know what I'm playing so that what I play may be enjoyable to those listening. You're a carpenter? Ooh, build us a nice house! It doesn't work that way.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually just bust out something like "Suicide Note".


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 19, 2014)

I play Mr. Big's 'CDFF-Lucky This Time', mostly the chorus, Judas Priest's 'Beyond The Realms of Death', but I have the gift of improvisation so I just play a bunch of clean stuff, although people don't even ask me to play because I don't MENTION IT. THAT'S THE KEY


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 19, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Jesus ....ing christ I got so many likes from this thread. I actually quit bass last year.



This thread has been a record breaker for me too. I started it, but unsubscribed from it months ago, heh. I didn't even realize it was still active (until I got another "like" from it recently).

Definitely my longest running thread evar! Mods, do I win anything?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 28, 2014)

I play Agalloch's "Kneel To The Cross" cover \m/


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy (Mar 29, 2014)

I always play some classical songs that I know, people love it and don't care enough about classical to know if you're playing the song correctly or anything like that.


----------



## theycallmetc (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm going to lose any little cred I've built up here...

...but when that happens I always bust out some John Mayer/Keith Urban/Jason Mraz tunes. On occasion I'll do some Elliott Smith or Death Cab for Cutie (two of my all time favorites) but I get mixed reactions. If it's a girl and it's just us, I usually get a great reaction, because they tend to be really intimate songs.

But if it's a group gathering? Yeah, you can bet I'm playing some John Mayer or Jason Mraz. Once someone asked me if I could play some Protest the Hero. That was unexpected. But who knew, Bloodmeat actually sounds ok on a flat top acoustic (that's me trying to get my cred back).

The last song I learned was actually Move On by Jet. I'm totally adding that to my "someone hands me an acoustic" repertoire. Great tune.


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 30, 2014)

i dont know if my friend is rite when he tells me this.

he always tells me "You dont have to be good at guitar to be "good at guitar" ".


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 30, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> i dont know if my friend is rite when he tells me this.
> 
> he always tells me "You dont have to be good at guitar to be "good at guitar" ".


He means you don't have to play crazy shredy stuff to make good music.

I.E. B.B. King, David Gilmour, Keith Richards etc.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 30, 2014)

MrNotFlyWhiteGuy said:


> I always play some classical songs that I know, people love it and don't care enough about classical to know if you're playing the song correctly or anything like that.



That's what I do too. I rip off some of the most popular melodies from Bach's fugue in D minor and then just move around some chords in the harmonic minor scale.

"Wow that's so beautiful"

( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°) &#65279;


----------



## theycallmetc (Mar 30, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> i dont know if my friend is rite when he tells me this.
> 
> he always tells me "You dont have to be good at guitar to be "good at guitar" ".



If he means it in the context of this thread, I guess it could also mean that you don't have to be that good to impress people, and sometimes you can be really good and you won't impress people.

Some guy can play sick chord inversions and I bet everybody that passes by will just think he's strumming chords randomly, whereas someone with a couple of poorly played cookie cutter licks might impress people. Only someone who has a musical notion will see through these things.


----------



## naw38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I remember I was jamming on an acoustic, playing some King Crimson riffs for some folks in town, and one of the girls I was with asked something like "did you mean for that to sound bad or do you just not know how to play?"

I'm currently working on a repertoire of Opeth, Elliot Smith and Tom Waits songs so I can go to an open mic night and play the most depressing set ever.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 30, 2014)

naw38 said:


> I remember I was jamming on an acoustic, playing some King Crimson riffs for some folks in town, and one of the girls I was with asked something like "did you mean for that to sound bad or do you just not know how to play?"
> 
> I'm currently working on a repertoire of Opeth, Elliot Smith and Tom Waits songs so I can go to an open mic night and play the most depressing set ever.



"There's...nobody here..."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 30, 2014)

theycallmetc said:


> If he means it in the context of this thread, I guess it could also mean that you don't have to be that good to impress people, and sometimes you can be really good and you won't impress people.
> 
> Some guy can play sick chord inversions and I bet everybody that passes by will just think he's strumming chords randomly, whereas someone with a couple of poorly played cookie cutter licks might impress people. Only someone who has a musical notion will see through these things.


That's exactly what he means.

There's a lot of times when someone that wants me to teach them how to play because my lead playing is apparently more advanced than theirs (matter of perspective me thinks) but when it comes time to just eff around and jam and there are non musicians around, people almost always prefer to listen to that guy pluck out songs that everyone knows than to have my play something that they've never heard before regardless of how nice it sounds...

It's like part of us always wants every song to be a sing-along... 

I simply can't provide that for most folks as it bores me to tears. I guess I could try for the sake of entertainment, but for the most part when people catch me walking somewhere with a guitar and ask me to play it, I'm on the way to sell it to someone I met on Craigslist... I can't help but think I'll pull it out, break it and lose a sale... 

Nahh... That's not the real reason. Realistically I'd rather not waste my time showing people that I prefer leads (which require some backing chording in most cases) to just strumming out other people's songs... To me that's what iPods and concert tickets are for.


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 30, 2014)

theycallmetc said:


> If he means it in the context of this thread, I guess it could also mean that you don't have to be that good to impress people, and sometimes you can be really good and you won't impress people.
> 
> Some guy can play sick chord inversions and I bet everybody that passes by will just think he's strumming chords randomly, whereas someone with a couple of poorly played cookie cutter licks might impress people. Only someone who has a musical notion will see through these things.



one of the many reason why i dont play guitar for others!!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 30, 2014)

Alex, you play guitar, can you play dust in the wind?"

I remember it like it was yesterday. I hate that damn song. but just for moments like this, I learned the dynamite hack version of Boyz n the Hood and songs like We are the Champions. The Super Mario theme song never fails me either


----------



## naw38 (Mar 30, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> "There's...nobody here..."



I thought that was pretty funny, then about half an hour later I got that song in my head and I realised it was super funny. Good work.

It used to be that in those situations I'd play Rob Manuel songs(I Deed The Toilet, Beer, She's In A Wheelchair) or play weird inversions and yell out lyrics about not being able to sing and play and how it would make me sad. 

I don't often get in that situation anymore though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 30, 2014)

Another idea - if you can play and sing this, I'm pretty sure you'd get laid there and then, regardless of the gender and sexual preferences of the company you happen to be in. I can play it (it's not too hard) but I don't want to sing it, I probably couldn't do it without messing up. The song is brilliant though. There's the Robbie Williams version too, which is decent enough but really isn't the best one - this is the original, and it sounds like a lost Beatles track.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2014)

Gonna just keep one guitar in an open tuning at all times and just strum away wildly when people ask me to play...

I just realized GDGDAE (first 4 string are mandolin tuning and the bottom 2 give you a drop G) is a sick sounding tuning and I can pretty much flap my hands around haphazardly and find something that sounds good.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 31, 2014)

I keep my acoustic in an open tuning, and whenever I'm doing acoustic covers (which is quite regularly), I usually open up with Misery by Maroon 5. It's easy, it works well with my voice, I've played it enough that I can sing and play without thinking about it, and it's poppy enough to get a good reception almost anywhere.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 31, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I can pretty much flap my hands around haphazardly and find something that sounds good.



That's how I write songs!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2014)

That's how I wrote one yesterday.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 1, 2014)

I usually just play some popular 90s songs, like STP - Plush, AIC - Nutshell, Candlebox, blah blah. Or I'll play some Opeth (first verses in The Drapery Falls come to mind), or some Riverside.

Or I'll play Travelling Song from my first album, because it has a lot of "pretty sounding" chords.

Edit: or Bathory's A Fine Day to Die. 8)


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 12, 2014)

Playing Eric Clapton never makes me feel less of guitarist.

Wonderful Tonight 
Layla (acoustic/ and original)

Eagles:
Hotel California

Police: Message in a bottle
Cat Steves: wild world
I have these couple handy just in case! 

Just got tired of people asking me to "play a song for us". Everyone wants a to have a good time. It's important to share that passion we have once in a while (yeah, I should say that to myself)...


----------



## JoeyW (Apr 14, 2014)

I love playing infront of people actually, creativity should be a shared experience!


----------



## patata (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't see why you can't love both,I mean I love playing metal but an occassional Where is my mind or Dont cry or whatever is cool.Especially when women are around


----------



## jimwratt (Apr 15, 2014)

A lot of this has to do with cultural background. I always busted out some guitar heavy classic r&b tunes and my problem was playing loud enough to be heard once my relatives jumped in singing.

In short:
1. Play "Love Rollercoaster" or any Frankie Beverly or James Brown riff. Stevie Wonder, Anita Baker, Prince, and Luther Vandross work well if you're up for some more challenging chord sequences.
1a. If the crowd is younger play "Still not a player", "Beautiful" or "Sexual Eruption" by Snoop Dogg, or "She Wants to Move" by NERD.
2. Jam out

Seriously easy riffs to play that get people up and bumping. If I pulled out a Beatles, Mr. Big, etc song around my folks, it would be just as obscure to them as Meshuggah. They'd be entertained though.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 16, 2014)

12-bar blues - lots of fills. Bam boom done. That's what I do anyway. Keep it simple and people love it. 

I keep the complexity for people who actually enjoy it.

Funny story though. Through out my younger teenage years I was always really into shred and in particular yngwie malmsteen or as my mom called him "the swedish elvis looking guy." She would always complain and say it sounded like noise, telling me to turn it down and all that jazz.

So... a few months ago (I'm 23 now) when visiting home my mom wanted me to play guitar for her and her friend since I had some of my gear at home. I decide to play the levitated by scale the summit thinking they'll like how nice it sounds..... My mom goes "David thats nice.. but can you play some of that swedish guy music for her, I think thats a lot more impressive..." 

O___________o wat


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 26, 2014)

just shred there ....ing muff buckets off then smash guitar up, rip your shirt off then jump out the window

nah, just shred the hell out of it or learn flamenco as thats pretty much metal on an acoustic


----------



## ilyti (Apr 26, 2014)

gh0Zt said:


> learn flamenco as thats pretty much metal on an acoustic


At first I thought "that's pretty ignorant, dude" but then I realized that when metal guys (including myself) play acoustic it sounds more like flamenco than anything else. So yeah.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 26, 2014)

I've decided that when I do get a full death metal band together, we will learn and play the chorus to SYL's "You Suck" at every soundcheck.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 28, 2014)

ilyti said:


> At first I thought "that's pretty ignorant, dude" but then I realized that when metal guys (including myself) play acoustic it sounds more like flamenco than anything else. So yeah.



in all fairness i didnt meen it to be, its just it helped me soooo much with speed picking and choosing notes to go in riffs etc .
There are a phew similar traits... More than alot of other acoustic genres, so it is a good transition. is what i ment XD


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 28, 2014)

Webmaestro said:


> It never fails, I'm at a family event, work event, whatever... and it happens: Out of nowhere, some old ass, out-of-tune acoustic guitar with string-action in the stratosphere appears. Then, the inevitable "Hey everyone, Bobby plays guitar! Bobby, play us a little song!"
> 
> 
> I hate this every time it happens. How do you deal with it? Do you just bite the bullet and learn some "nice songs" for these occasions? I've contemplated doing this, but feel it's kinda silly to learn songs simply to satisfy the above-mentioned scenario.


 
This happens to me every now and then  I announce that I'll play an instrumental song (like "no memory" by Stone Temple Pilots) followed by "Drive" by R.E.M., and the poor sucker that exposed me in public as a guitarist is going to sing it


----------



## Basti (Apr 28, 2014)

"Oh uhm okay, erm...hang on a second..." 

*try to cough up a Creedence song*

*fail* 

"Ah, .... it" 

and proceed to sodomize their ears with Spawn of Possession


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 28, 2014)

"Okay, okayI'll play one. *Just* one, though. Feel free to sing along. Ready? 121,2,3,4"


----------



## wat (Apr 28, 2014)

What's the problem with just learning some acoustic stuff?


I don't even know how someone can manage to play guitar more than a couple years and only play metal


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 28, 2014)

wat said:


> What's the problem with just learning some acoustic stuff?
> 
> 
> I don't even know how someone can manage to play guitar more than a couple years and only play metal


I have nothing against playing acoustic stuff, for me the problem is that I know maybe one song that I can play that other people would recognize, and I can't sing it at the same time. The part that annoys me is that people expect that you'll play and sing a song that they know and like, as if you should go out of your way for them. 

Mind you this never happens to me, I've almost never been to a party where people ask anyone to play guitar.


----------



## Nimby (Apr 28, 2014)

For some reason, everybody I've played for seems to love the wanky sweeps and tapping, so I typically do that.

When I have an acoustic, I just improvise some chords.


----------



## wat (Apr 29, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I have nothing against playing acoustic stuff, for me the problem is that I know maybe one song that I can play that other people would recognize, and I can't sing it at the same time. The part that annoys me is that people expect that you'll play and sing a song that they know and like, as if you should go out of your way for them.
> 
> Mind you this never happens to me, I've almost never been to a party where people ask anyone to play guitar.




My go-to is a truncated version of the intro to "Over the Hills and Far Away" by led zep. A minute and a half of spicy guitar playing then I just put the guitar down.

It's an interesting enough guitar piece to work without vocals. But yeah, if you start up the intro to say Goo Goo Dolls' "slide" then you're in trouble.


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2014)

Rodrigo y Gabriela, the always-"classic" Stairway, Opeth acoustic parts, David by AAL, these are good too:


----------



## Anders Petersen (Apr 29, 2014)

Tones said:


> I just play around with chords. Bitches love chords.



This


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2014)

You can always play guitar because you want to and not to impress girls.


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2014)

-42- said:


> You can always play guitar because you want to and not to impress girls.



We all know that - that's not really the point. It's justwhen other people around and then being asked to play stuff by people who aren't your metalhead buddies  - girls or no.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 29, 2014)

DISTORT6 said:


> "Okay, okayI'll play one. *Just* one, though. Feel free to sing along. Ready? 121,2,3,4"



I've actually done this to someone recently (same song & everything) LMAO


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> I've actually done this to someone recently (same song & everything) LMAO



It's great at Christmas parties, too!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 30, 2014)

wat said:


> What's the problem with just learning some acoustic stuff?
> 
> 
> I don't even know how someone can manage to play guitar more than a couple years and only play metal



It happens, IT DEFINITELY HAPPENS.
Simply because for many reasons people do not have interest.

When it happens, I take the guitar with loads of enphasis, sit down and start fingering a C chord, which will take me like 2 minutes, then will hit some downstrokes paying much attention to not fret the fingers well, put out the tongue, change to some kind of B7 with a couple of wrong notes and another 2 badly fretted, give some downstrokes resembling rakes, sweat a lot, try to break a string with hard picking. 
Soon people will say it's ok, it must be tiring.
When they do, I say it's ok, then play some 2-3 well executed arpeggios, a little lead and say: "too bad I had just warmed up" then hand the guitar back  

Point is, 95% of the times, no one wants you to hear you play, 99% of the times people will be happy with what you play, sooooo...pull their legs


----------



## johnny_ace (Jun 27, 2014)

all you need is four chords


----------



## crg123 (Jun 27, 2014)

^ How To Make A Hit Pop Song on Devour.com lol


----------



## colortwelve (Jun 28, 2014)

In my experience as another ....ing college student who plays guitar, stuff like "What I Got" by Sublime, "Float On" by Modest Mouse, and "In the Aeroplane Over the Sea" by Neutral Milk Hotel are all decent options that aren't _quite_ as douchey as the standard radio song repertoire.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 28, 2014)

it's even worse when you've ruined yourself by playing exclusively in open tunings for the past 2 years and someone hands you a guitar tuned to drop or standard


----------



## Force (Jun 28, 2014)

Where I work now has recently learned that I play & I get 'bring your guitar in a play for us' etc...............

...............the thing is, I play metal....................

..............the other thing is, I work at an aged care facility.

There's gonna be alot of broken bones & heart failures if they start getting into it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 29, 2014)

Force said:


> Where I work now has recently learned that I play & I get 'bring your guitar in a play for us' etc...............
> 
> ...............the thing is, I play metal....................
> 
> ...



Do it anyways. It worked for Revocation...


----------



## Necris (Jun 29, 2014)

A simple "No thanks, I'd rather not." would stop this in its tracks pretty readily, at any rate, it has for me.

By picking up a guitar (or any other instrument) and learning to play it you didn't also agree to perform for any person who asked, you're under no obligation to do so. 

If someone thrusts a guitar into your hands, hand it back, or put it down.
If you don't want to play, don't play. Easy.

The only reason a lot of people seem to get goaded into playing for others even when they don't actually want to is because they're afraid that the person asking will think they can't actually play, and that's ridiculous.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 29, 2014)

Just don't let it turn into this



0:34


----------

